# Yard up and running



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Wife had me taking pictures last night.. not a lot different than past years but here they are.. good and bad.
http://65.78.32.190:666/halloween06/index.html


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice set up, very creepy!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks great airscapes!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin good airscapes .nice set up


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Man oh man.
That looks soooo great.
I was looking at the pictures while I was at school today haha.
:O


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

oh my hallowed god that is awesome good job


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice job! That blacklight on the spider web looks AWESOME!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

OMG I love it! you did some awesome work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that looks creepy indeed - the lighting works well and placement seems great, especially the grim reaper pop-up.


----------

